# Relocating from Wisconsin to ND



## Mike Bosmans (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey everyone! 
My name is Mike, I'm considering taking a position that will require me to relocate from a city a little west of Milwaukee Wisconsin to Fargo. What is weighing heavily on my mind is, "" What kind of hunting can I expect?""

I'm an avid bowhunter, my question is, "How far away from Fargo is the nearest quality public land to bowhunt deer?" Now as many of you probably know Wisconsin deer hunting is different from what I expect to find in ND but how different is it. I have to admit I'm a lil' worried about finding A tree to sling my arrows from. What can you give me for a summary of the deer hunting?

Any info is greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

You will find plenty of deer hunting right around the fargo area. There is a lot of public land 40 miles SW of town. I will tell you that farmers in this area are more apt to give permission to bow hunters before rifle hunters. It is no secret that North Dakota has plenty of opportunties for all kinds of hunting.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Man, being a resident of WI and traveling to NoDakand SoDak, you're crazy if you think the deer hunting will be anything compared to back home! Even MN can't compare to WI, and MN hunts during the rut with rifles!!! WI has, what, 1.5-2 million deer?? Dakota's have that many geese and ducks, not deer!! :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

What?? No Deer?? I was not aware of this. Just because we are not known for our deer, doesnt mean we don't have any.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, I guess they issued a record number of licenses last year for no reason.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

You also have to consider how many people hunt WI in comparison to MN, SD, and certainly ND... Yes, there is a huge population, but you can't swing a dead cat without hitting a hunter.

Mike, you will find ample opportunities around Fargo... You can drive either east or west and find lots of deer. Granted, you may have to deploy slightly different tactics than back home in Cheeseland. Good luck and good hunting.

~luke


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Here are a couple of decent bucks. Yes, ND has deer.

If you think getting permission ot hunt birds was hard, getting permission to hunt deer is even worse. 99% of landowners in ND hunt deer. So they are pretty protective of their herds. No wonder permission is hard to obtain for anything when november rolls around.

1st pic is my cousin. 2nd pic is my brother.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Brad

Dont see any tags?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, we have deer - the interstate is a grim reminder as to how big our herd is getting. I think you will be disappointed in the amount of trees however. Once you get out of the River Valley, it's pretty flat and the trees are mostly in shelterbelts.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

They were tagged soon after the pics were taken.

They were shot behind our house. Left the gratis tags in the house. ooops.

Dosch, good eye.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Not trying to tell ya what to do Brad, that is a violation. You are taking a chance of 'failure to tag game immediatly after harvested' citation leaving them on the internet.

Dang those are nice bucks...


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

This one is still my favorite.

I think I missed this one 2 hours prior. Just so my brother could get it. I still haven't heard the end of it yet. It was buck fever.

One of us shot the last point on the main beam off. Otherwise I think they might have gotten close to touching each other.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

And to answer your question Mike, there are plenty of trees to sling an arrow from. You just have to look for them. Grand Forks County has the largest concentration of tree rows in the world.

Tree Rows have been known to hold big deer from time to time.

CRP and cattails have also been known to hold big deer, not just birds.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Never bagged a deer but boy oh boy those pictures are getting me excited for this years deer season!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

PC, I just read in todays paper they've gonna issue even more licenses this year. Should be a great season again.

I have seen some nice deer in your neck of the woods before.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

North and south dakota have quality deer to hunt. Bow hunting deer is easyer to get permission to hunt than gun hunting. We have some very good birb hunting as well as great fishing. The trout are harder to find, but if you look hard, they are here too. ND will be issuing a recoud number of deer tage this year, with up to 4 additional tags per hunter for the resident at $20.00 and non-resident at the non-resident cost. Along the Red there are a number of deer to hunt.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

North and south dakota have quality deer to hunt. Bow hunting deer is easyer to get permission to hunt than gun hunting. We have some very good birb hunting as well as great fishing. The trout are harder to find, but if you look hard, they are here too. ND will be issuing a recoud number of deer tage this year, with up to 4 additional tags per hunter for the resident at $20.00 and non-resident at the non-resident cost. Along the Red there are a number of deer to hunt.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is a couple more good ND bucks.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Cool pics, Brad... Those whitetails sure have some great character to 'em!!


----------

